
The curious case of the switch statement - MindTwister
https://eev.ee/blog/2016/09/18/the-curious-case-of-the-switch-statement/
======
lucb1e
That was a great read. I've been thinking of the switch statement recently as
well and came to the same conclusion that it's actually kind of useless in
most languages' implementations.

Especially the Perl sections were delightful (and I suppose I indeed didn't
want to know for Perl 5.)

I hadn't heard of Duff's device yet, interesting!

